# Battlefleet Gothic help



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Does anyone have a nice chart (or know where to point me to one) that shows Imperial and Marine ship sizes relative to each other?

But not this one...










I need to know how big an Oberon Class Battlecruiser and a Marine Battlebarge are relative to each other.

Cheers

Cy


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

I don't have a chart for you, but BFG is rather specific about the fact that an Oberon is a _battleship_-class vessel, and so is a standard Battle Barge. So, while their size may very well vary, the difference between the two should not be that significant.

One thing to remember, though, is that, whereas Imperial Navy battleships tend to come in specific classes (Apocalypse, Emperor, Oberon, Retribution, etc.), the Battle Barge itself is a type of vessel under which a variety of classes fall. The common denominator is that every such vessel has been designed or redesigned to serve as a Space Marine warship capable of (A) assaulting entire worlds, (B) holding three Companies of Astartes, and (C) serving as a base of operations for said troops (to include medical facilities, armories, launch bays, etc.).

The Space Wolves, for instance, had an retro-fitted Emperor-class battleship serving as one of their Battle Barges. They also had a Mars-class battlecruiser serving as one of their Strike Cruisers (though, to be fair, it was obviously much more heavily armed than a standard Strike Cruiser).

So, bottom line, there's not a clear-cut answer to how an Oberon-class battleship compares to a Battle Barge. If some Chapter has a Battle Barge that used to be an Oberon, they might be identical in length (if very different in armament and internal schematics). Likewise, another one might have a Battle Barge that used to be an Emperor. Many, if not most Chapters, probably have Battle Barges of various shapes, sizes, and designs, all of which roughly equate to a battleship in size, but not to an exacting degree.

Cheers,
P.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Excellent stuff mate, thanks for your help on clearing this up. I am busy 'fluffing' my Chapter and wanted a bit of a twist. Indeed, the flagship Battlebarge of my Chapters fleet is to be a re-commissioned Oberon...suitably retro-fitted but retaining the main structural features meaning that it has port and starboard launch bays rather than the prow launch bay of a vanilla BB.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Have fun with it.


----------

